# Hunting Lease - Monroe County - 100-200ac



## pgore (Jul 4, 2020)

Looking for private owner hunting lease in Monroe County, GA.  Ideally 100-200 acres with pasture, timber and water sources.  Experienced hunter with experienced teen hunter with current site but looking for local option.


----------



## pgore (Jul 23, 2020)

Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## pgore (Jul 26, 2021)

Bump for any 2021 availabilities?


----------



## Waddams (Jul 26, 2021)

My current feeling on hunt club and lease opportunities is people are sick of being pushed out by others with deeper pockets, so they aren't publicly advertising much anymore. They're keeping their leases more secret so nobody finds out about it and swipes it out from under them. I stopped checking online ad's on forums much because there just aren't many that pop up anymore.

It's more and more becoming a "you gotta know somebody" and then work through word of mouth to get one these days.


----------

